# Uh help - I'm stuck at the boot logo and can't do anything?!



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

So I was playing FFIII on my 7. I'm unlocked and rooted and everything has been going beautifully since launch day. I hit the power button to pause the game, put down my 7 for 5 minutes, then came back.

Now - the screen was almost completely washed out when I clicked power to take the 7 out of sleep. It was like it had a white film over it. I thought, "oh poop", so I did a reboot. Problem remained. Now I turned the 7 off, held the volume keys, powered up into the bootloader, and when I choose BOOT TO RECOVERY it's now at the Google logo (white text, pre-boot animation), and is unresponsive.

Plugged it into PC, tried ADB REBOOT BOOTLOADER and got error: device not found

Any ideas? Pretty please????


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Well I strapped on a pair and did a battery pull. Rebooted, screen is still all white/washed out. Guess I have to RMA it. I assume the GPU overheated or something? Totally bizarre.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

My day 1 N7 was washed out but it was on day 1. Weird that it would just do that out of the blue. Now I'm scared that my replacement might catch this bug!?

Can you get it into bootloader mode by doing a 3 finger salute? If so can you get it to recognize it in adb?


----------



## tparker85 (Jul 1, 2012)

You have to have your n7 hooked up with usb cable to a pc in order for the 3 finger boot salute to work. I use quick boot app from play store to boot into recovery. If your unable to use the app, the usb cable method works.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

tparker85 said:


> You have to have your n7 hooked up with usb cable to a pc in order for the 3 finger boot salute to work. I use quick boot app from play store to boot into recovery. If your unable to use the app, the usb cable method works.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


This is correct. Funny, after thinking "...oh the problems other people have..." I was not experiencing any issues getting into recovery. Well now, all of the sudden, I have to use the usb cable method. Weird.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> My day 1 N7 was washed out but it was on day 1. Weird that it would just do that out of the blue. Now I'm scared that my replacement might catch this bug!?
> 
> Can you get it into bootloader mode by doing a 3 finger salute? If so can you get it to recognize it in adb?


This sounds more of a random issue then a bug others will have. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Do a battery pull, power on while holding VOL + and - to get into bootloader, check to see if it's recognized by fastboot. If so, try fastboot boot dir\recovery.img. I have yet to flash TWRP and leave it permanently because it's as easy as adb reboot bootloader then fastboot boot recovery.img.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies all. I was within the 15 days with Google, so I just RMA'd it. Already on the UPS truck, with a replacement incoming. I appreciate you guys trying to help. This board/community is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Since you have a new one on the way I'm going to close this so others don't try to read and add ways to "fix"


----------

